# Win a Trip for 2 to Bimmerfest West 2019 California



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

<p class="p1">Love BMWs? Love the West Coast? Love free stuff? Have we got to the contest for you! 



<p class="p1">You and a lucky friend could be on your way to sunny California to attend Bimmerfest West 2019 taking place on May 25 to 26 in at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, California. 



<p class="p1">Just click here and fill this survey for your chance to win! 



<p class="p1">Winners will get airfare for two, three nights’ accommodation, and $500 in spending money. Plus you get entry to the year’s biggest celebration of BMWs and their fans.



<p class="p1">Bimmerfest is happening at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, California. Bimmerfest California hosts countless BMWs every year and activities will include autocross, the Battle of the Bimmers, and a real BMW Heritage Corral.



<p class="p1">So enter today for your chance to enjoy the show season early and attend Bimmerfest West.



<p class="p1">Contest open from March 8 to April 19. Winners will fly for California on May 24 and return home on May 27.



<p class="p1">Just click here and fill this survey for your chance to win!


----------

